# "What it is?" My second attempt...



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)




----------



## gregtallica (May 16, 2013)

an abstract art painting?


----------



## SquarePeg (May 16, 2013)

molding


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2013)

Extruded glass, acrylic or plastic.


----------



## amolitor (May 16, 2013)

The rings of Saturn.


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The rings of Saturn.



In the Macro forum? :er:


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Nope 



I have to apologize there's not a lot of variety as far as areas of interest with this subject. PS the coloring is from a white backdrop.


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2013)

A *SHEET* of glass, acrylic or plastic with a white background behind it.


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2013)

A sheet of glass, acrylic or plastic *reflecting *a white background..


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Nerp.


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Material is plastic. Not a sheet.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 16, 2013)

Bacon?


----------



## DarkShadow (May 16, 2013)

Vinly Siding Trim


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## leighthal (May 16, 2013)

A drinking straw


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2013)

Panendermic semi-boloid slots of a stator encased in a base-plate of prefabulated amulite.


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Showing a broader range.


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## Onerider (May 16, 2013)

Shower curtain


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Nope but you are on the right track.


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2013)

Blinds.  Either vertical or venetian.


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Onerider (May 16, 2013)

Any kind of a curtain.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 16, 2013)

tablecloth


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## squirrels (May 16, 2013)

A mach 5 razor with soothing aloe strips. (I can't link to the onion, but there's an "* it. We're doing 5 blades!" article)


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Haha... Nice  Love the Onion. But nope.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 16, 2013)

Toothpaste cap?


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2013)

CD/DVD.


----------



## Juga (May 16, 2013)

Toothbrush handle?


----------



## Onerider (May 16, 2013)

An awning


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Nope

This is the uncropped version. Hope that helps. Also, it is plastic and clear.


----------



## Juga (May 16, 2013)

Plastic wrap?


----------



## deeky (May 16, 2013)

seal strip of a ziplock bag.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 17, 2013)

A Plastic runner or floor mat


----------



## Photographiend (May 17, 2013)

deeky said:


> seal strip of a ziplock bag.




We have a winner!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 17, 2013)

Way to go deeky.:hail:


----------

